# Sticky  Let's Talk Budgies!



## FaeryBee

*Let's Talk Budgies​
Talk Budgies is a unique site dedicated to the best practices in budgie care for the optimal health and well-being of budgies.

Our understanding of how to provide the best care for budgies advances as Avian Veterinarians and Researches continue to make strides through ongoing research, knowledge and experience. 
We strive to continue learning and hope the resources made available on this site will help others passionate about their budgies do the same.

Long gone are the days when putting a budgie in a tiny cage, providing seed, water and a toy or two was acceptable. 
We now recognize the importance of quarantine, the danger of feeding grit, the value of positive reinforcement in taming and bonding, how nutrition and a stimulating environment contribute to a budgie's health, what is involved in ethical and responsible breeding, how to discourage egg laying and much more!

Talk Budgies encourages our members to take the responsibility of personally and actively utilizing the resources available on this site to further their own knowledge. 
The information compiled in the Budgie Articles section as well as the "stickies" found at the top of each of the site's various sections is invaluable for that purpose. 
The more effort an individual chooses to expend on his/her research throughout the forum, the more benefit that member will recognize.

Our on-site staff Administrator and Moderators work in unpaid volunteer positions seeking to further the site's purpose and goals by guiding members toward the correct information sections necessary to meet their needs.

It is important that members provide as much background detail as possible whenever asking for advice. 
Doing so allows others a more thorough understanding of the issues which must be considered when providing valid suggestions and recommendations.

Talk Budgies primary concern is always the health and well-being of the budgies!

When responding to inquiries, Staff Members will consider not only the questions being asked, but also the poster's previous posting history, as well as what we are able to determine regarding the individual's level of knowledge and experience. 
Staff will often pose questions to the individual in order to clarify our understanding before any advice will be offered. When providing suggestions, recommendations and guidance, our Staff is responding not only to the original poster, but also to the community at large.

Unlike "social" forums, focus of this site is geared toward learning. 
We've provided the means for members to find answers to most basic questions on their own and expect each person to make the effort necessary to do so. 
This helps us avoid continually repeating information that has been asked and answered multiple times and is easily accessible with a little effort.

When members post on this site, remember your comments should be based on fact rather than just your personal feelings or opinions.

In addition to research and learning, members here are welcome to share and enjoy stores and pictures of their budgies and other pets, offer reviews of various budgie products, engage in contest and forum games.

We hope your time on the Talk Budgies site will be both educational and rewarding in furthering your desire to give your budgies the very best possible care for their optimal health and well-being.

So people ... 
Let's Talk Budgies!​*


----------

